# Some "silly" Advice...that may "be true"...



## Jace (Apr 14, 2022)

DO NOT sit on the floor...

Without A PLAN..on how you will get up!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 14, 2022)

How true that is. If I don’t have anything to grab on to in order to get up, I might as well send for takeout cause I ain’t going anywhere.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 14, 2022)

Jace said:


> DO NOT sit on the floor...
> 
> Without A PLAN..on how you will get up!


I have found crawling to a piece of furniture, or a small child or big dog is about the only way for me.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2022)

Jace said:


> DO NOT sit on the floor...
> 
> Without A PLAN..on how you will get up!


Yup, that's true for me.  I just wonder if anyone knows why?  It seems like my brain no longer has control over my hips.  Dime-store diagnosis, anyone?


----------



## jimintoronto (Apr 14, 2022)

If you start having trouble getting up out of a chair.........It may be a forewarning of Parkinson's symptoms. My Doctor uses a simple test. Get up without pushing on the arms of the chair, and see if you need more than one try to get to your feet. JimB.


----------



## jujube (Apr 14, 2022)

Thank goodness my tv-watching chair is a rocking recliner.  I can get to rockin' and sort of sling-shot myself out of the chair.

Gotta be careful, though, or I'll end up "on tv" (literally).


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I have found crawling to a piece of furniture, or a small child or big dog is about the only way for me.


the weight of you would kill a small child or dog, Grizzly Adams....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Yup, that's true for me.  I just wonder if anyone knows why?  It seems like my brain no longer has control over my hips.  Dime-store diagnosis, anyone?


for me it's because I have a crook Knee... In fact just 20 minutes ago I was kneeling on the cushion knee pad on the kitchen floor washing it..(I use a mop a lot now ) ..but I had to get glue off the floor so it meant kneeling.. but I have to either use the kneeling stool which has a double  handle to support me to get up.. but as I had just used the normal sponge knee pad today, I had to position myself right next to one of the counters to pull me up.

I very often use the door handles to pull me  up as well ... ..and I'm an otherwise very active person...


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> If you start having trouble getting up out of a chair.........It may be a forewarning of Parkinson's symptoms. My Doctor uses a simple test. Get up without pushing on the arms of the chair, and see if you need more than one try to get to your feet. JimB.


I passed - thankfully!  And thanks for the tip.  I'll test myself periodically.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> for me it's because I have a crook Knee... In fact just 20 minutes ago I was kneeling on the cushion knee pad on the kitchen floor washing it..(I use a mop a lot now ) ..but I had to get glue off the floor so it meant kneeling.. but I have to either use the kneeling stool which has a double  handle to support me to get up.. but as I had just used the normal sponge knee pad today, I had to position myself right next to one of the counters to pull me up.
> 
> I very often use the door handles to pull me  up as well ... ..and I'm an otherwise very active person...


My knees are fine, though my ankles are somewhat iffy.  My problem is with crouching/squatting which I used to do more often that I realized.  Now, I can't get down like that to play with the dog or an infant on the floor or pull weeds.  It's embarrassing, to be honest.  I have to rock on all fours and pull with my arms.  Steep steps are also a challenge.  Whine, whimper, moan!  I can't wait to get the kneeler you recommended!


----------



## jimintoronto (Apr 14, 2022)

I jokingly wonder if Catholics have more knee problems due to their ups and downs during mass ? JImB.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2022)

I never get down on the floor without having a plan about getting back up. No joke, that's the absolute truth. Usually the plan involves a nearby piece of sturdy furniture.

Holly, I don't know how safe door handles would be.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Sunny said:


> I never get down on the floor without having a plan about getting back up. No joke, that's the absolute truth. Usually the plan involves a nearby piece of sturdy furniture.
> 
> *Holly, I don't know how safe door handles would be.*


Mine are very strong, and as long as I have the door closed and not swinging open it's fine...


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> the weight of you would kill a small child or dog, Grizzly Adams...


Yeah
So far, they've survived
They're quicker than me
Thankful furniture don't move....much


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2022)

Happy to report I have no difficulty sitting on the floor or getting up from it (without assistance from humans, animals or furniture).  Also no problem getting out of a chair.  (I often sit on the floor with my grandchildren when we're playing together.)


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Happy to report I have no difficulty sitting on the floor or getting up from it without assistance from humans, animals or furniture.  Also no problem getting out of a chair.  (I often sit on the floor with my grandchildren when we're playing together.)


show off... !!.. but that's because you're slim and fit.. unlike me..lol


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 14, 2022)

I have a back condition. I have a large steel plate riveting my spine. It makes getting off the floor hard. I know there are ways to get off the floor, but I can never remember them. The worst for me was when I fell out on my lawn. There was nothing to grab. I got up somehow. No way do I voluntarily get on the floor,


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> I jokingly wonder if Catholics have more knee problems due to their ups and downs during mass ? JImB.


Or maybe they're better at it courtesy of a lifetime of practice???


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2022)

https://www.vintagefitness.ca/blog/2018/07/06/get-up-from-the-floor-more-easily  - Okay, I did some Google research and found this site with exercises and videos specifically designed to strengthen all the muscles needed to get up off the floor without looking like uh... me.  I haven't watched them yet, but I'm definitely going to start doing these!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Or maybe they're better at it courtesy of a lifetime of practice???


I did blame the Catholic church for my displaced knee cartilage in my youth!  I even got an excuse from my doctor to just scoot and slide forward on the pew!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Mine are very strong, and as long as I have the door closed and not swinging open it's fine...


I have those funky French handles - no use at all!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 14, 2022)

Seems not that long ago I could lay on my back, and with my legs over my head just launch myself up onto my feet without using my hands. Have given that one up, but still easily can get to my feet from the floor. I think daily stretching has a lot to do with that.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2022)

Some of my spryness is surely attributable to my relative youth (69) within the seniorhood scale.  Also, although I've had stints of hard physical labor now and again (my husband refers to me as a "sturdy woman" - meaning I won't shy away from helping move or lift things and other physically hard work), my vocations and avocations rarely involved lifting objects heavier than about 40 lbs, children being a notable exception.   

DH has had a bad back (L4 & L5 issues) since his early twenties.  Having been there, done that himself, he's always been very cautionary and protective of how I treat mine.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I have those funky French handles - no use at all!


what's a French handle ?... apart from a CB call sign for someone from France...


----------



## feywon (Apr 14, 2022)

I can get up from chairs and sitting on bed without using a hand.  From floor or ground i generally sort of spiral my torso and use one hand to push up. 

I suspect i'm not only one for whom the problem is partly in the knees as well as one hip or both. And because we are aware that fall related injuries have more lasting impact as we age, we may often use a hand to stabilize ourselves sometimes tho we may not always *need* it, because better to prevent even a minor injury than risk having to recover from one.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> what's a French handle ?... apart from a CB call sign for someone from France...


They are "S" shaped and you pull down on them to open.  Great for opening doors with your elbows, not for pulling yourself up!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> show off... !!.. but that's because you're slim and fit.. unlike me..lol


Uh - maybe she's only 50 something...  if not, I'm SO envious!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Uh - maybe she's only 50 something...  if not, I'm SO envious!


LOL..well she's my good buddy so I better not tell you her age, but she looks fab for over 50......


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 14, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Have given that one up, but still easily can get to my feet from the floor


Yeah, I can still do that

....it ain't pretty


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 14, 2022)

I find the longer I am down on the floor the harder it is to get back up. I have a 2 year old great granddaughter and I am so grateful that I am able to get down on the floor and play with toys with her. The longer I am down there though the harder it is for me to get back up without some assistance.


----------



## Jace (Apr 14, 2022)

Oh! Yah! That's aging, for ya!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I have a back condition. I have a large steel plate riveting my spine. It makes getting off the floor hard. I know there are ways to get off the floor, but I can never remember them. The worst for me was when I fell out on my lawn. There was nothing to grab. I got up somehow. No way do I voluntarily get on the floor,


I did the same thing last summer. I tripped on the back door step and face planted onto the newly laid resin  path, just wearing shorts and a Tee.. ripped my face.. shoulder, and my legs.. I was alone, I have no idea how I managed to get up, or how I never broke a bone ,  I got up somehow, but I was in Pain for weeks.. 







..just the day before my legs looked like this...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> They are "S" shaped and you pull down on them to open.  Great for opening doors with your elbows, not for pulling yourself up!


I have those, I had no idea they were called French...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

@Em in Ohio ...this is my kneeler.. I use it in that position for sitting , and upside down for kneeling, and use the handles to pull me up.... it's only small, and very lightweight..but strong


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> @Em in Ohio ...this is my kneeler.. I use it in that position for sitting , and upside down for kneeling, and use the handles to pull me up.... it's only small, and very lightweight..but strong


It looks just like the one I ordered.  It hasn't shipped yet but it will probably get here by the time this cold snap is over.  Nice garden wall, by the way!


----------



## Leann (Apr 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> @Em in Ohio ...this is my kneeler.. I use it in that position for sitting , and upside down for kneeling, and use the handles to pull me up.... it's only small, and very lightweight..but strong


Yes, I have one of those, too. I don't think I could garden without it (when it's flipped over). The knees just don't cooperate much these days without some help.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2022)

Leann said:


> Yes, I have one of those, too. I don't think I could garden without it (when it's flipped over). The knees just don't cooperate much these days without some help.


I really like real recommendations from real people!  I'm certain it will help outdoors!


----------



## jerry old (Apr 14, 2022)

It's not that my legs are no longer  able to propel me upright from a sitting position-rather, it is that my butt now
weighs a hundred pounds.


----------



## Leann (Apr 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I did the same thing last summer. I tripped on the back door step and face planted onto the newly laid resin  path, just wearing shorts and a Tee.. ripped my face.. shoulder, and my legs.. I was alone, I have no idea how I managed to get up, or how I never broke a bone ,  I got up somehow, but I was in Pain for weeks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good thing you weren't knocked unconscious. Thank God you found a way to get up on your own. It must have been terribly upsetting and very scary.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 14, 2022)

Thought my world came to an end after i got my knee replacements.......
But......
Not for the reason you may be thinking......
Took for granted how much i did on my knees......gardening, cleaning.....and a million other things.
After knee replacements, that all came to a stop......had to rethink how to get down and back up without putting a lot of pressure on my knees.
I'm just happy no one is around when i do my odd moves.
Maybe because my knee caps are replaced as well.

Getting up from sitting isn't any kind of issue.....don't need support.
If i do have trouble, it's usually from sitting too long and my knee replacements stiffened, but still don't need support........the replacements didn't come with grease nipples.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> It looks just like the one I ordered.  It hasn't shipped yet but it will probably get here by the time this cold snap is over.  Nice garden wall, by the way!


Thanks , I built that wall myself..well with the O/H ...but I was the one who painted it, forest Green.. long tedious job...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Leann said:


> It's a good thing you weren't knocked unconscious. Thank God you found a way to get up on your own. It must have been terribly upsetting and very scary.


I can honestly tell you Leann, I have never been more shaken up by a fall as I was with that one. I really hit the grown hard right onto my face and I thought I'd broken my shoulder too, ..I was in shock for about 3 days... and it took weeks to heal...from the shoulder especially.. ..here's the skin grazed off my shoulder..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Not to take this thread off topic.. but when I told my o/h on the phone that I'd taken a bad fall and was quite badly hurt,  he told me to stop complaining about a 'little trip''...


----------



## Leann (Apr 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Not to take this thread off topic.. but when I told my o/h on the phone that I'd taken a bad fall and was quite badly hurt,  he told me to stop complaining about a 'little trip''...


Just what you needed at that time, an inconsiderate remark from someone who is suppose to care. You deserve better.


----------



## Leann (Apr 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I can honestly tell you Leann, I have never been more shaken up by a fall as I was with that one. I really hit the grown hard right onto my face and I thought I'd broken my shoulder too, ..I was in shock for about 3 days... and it took weeks to heal...from the shoulder especially.. ..here's the skin grazed off my shoulder..


I can almost feel the pain. I hope you've fully recovered from all of the injuries.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Leann said:


> I can almost feel the pain. I hope you've fully recovered from all of the injuries.


yes I have thankfully, it was actually the summer before last..( I get mixed up with dates due to the 2 year lockdown)... but  now I am very careful going out the back door, instead of charging out , I watch where I'm going and no longer wear flip flops or backless shoes.. because that's how I tripped, when one of them came loose as I stepped down from the doorstep...


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 14, 2022)

Jace said:


> DO NOT sit on the floor...
> 
> Without A PLAN..on how you will get up!


Good advice for anyone, but us aging seniors need to pay more attention to it.

Before I lost weight I really struggled to get up, needed to grab something.  However after losing weight I can get up sort of fine without support, for now anyway.  

I have been taking some exercise classes, Tabata and Yoga.  The getting up thing has been a bit humbling.  Most of the other folks in the class are fit young women, compared to them I look like, well the old man I am I guess, LOL.  Only had a couple of offers of help...

One thing I have discovered helps are knee sleeves I got to help stabilize my knee.  They also add padding so now I can put weight on the knees kneeling or crawling pretty much pain free.  Now I wear them at the gym all the time.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07B461DX9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Leann (Apr 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes I have thankfully, it was actually the summer before last..( I get mixed up with dates due to the 2 year lockdown)... but  now I am very careful going out the back door, instead of charging out , I watch where I'm going and no longer wear flip flops or backless shoes.. because that's how I tripped, when one of them came loose as I stepped down from the doorstep...


I'm glad you've recovered. Like you, I no longer wear flip flops because I took a fall last year while wearing them although not nearly as severe as yours. So last year was the final year of wearing my favorite summer shoe. But safety first.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Good advice for anyone, but us aging seniors need to pay more attention to it.
> 
> Before I lost weight I really struggled to get up, needed to grab something.  However after losing weight I can get up sort of fine without support, for now anyway.
> 
> ...


I have those very ones. I have them in Pink.. and I wear one on my right knee if I know I'm going to be walking or driving a longer distance. ..I'll often wear it too, for when I'm on my treadmill...can't see it under my jeans anyway, so it gives my knee respite and no-one sees it..win-win!!


----------



## Nathan (Apr 14, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Before I lost weight I really struggled to get up, needed to grab something.  However after losing weight I can get up sort of fine without support, for now anyway.
> I have been taking some exercise classes, Tabata and Yoga.


Yes, weight loss and exercise classes(love Yoga!) made a huge difference for me.  It's much easier for me to get up and down now at (almost) 70 than when I was in my mid forties.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I have those very ones. I have them in Pink..


Mine aren't pink, LOL.  Never though to wear them outside the gym, I will have to give it a try.


----------



## Jace (Apr 15, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> They are "S" shaped and you pull down on them to open.  Great for opening doors with your elbows, not for pulling yourself up!


Hi! I'm curious about the "S" shaped handles.. can't "imagine"..can someone post a picture of...so "we all" know? Thanks!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 15, 2022)

Jace said:


> Hi! I'm curious about the "S" shaped handles.. can't "imagine"..can someone post a picture of...so "we all" know? Thanks!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 15, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Yes, weight loss and exercise classes(love Yoga!) made a huge difference for me.  It's much easier for me to get up and down now at (almost) 70 than when I was in my mid forties.


I realized that the toe-touches I use to pick up the fetched toys my dog leaves at my feet aren't really helping me strengthen the muscles needed to get up from a crouched position.  So, as of yesterday, I making myself partially crouch to pick up the toys.  Hopefully, this will help!  And losing the 30 pounds that I gained during the Covid 19/retirement might help, too!  Keep up your progress!


----------



## MickaC (Apr 15, 2022)

Didn’t really connect with the handle that was called French Door Handle.
I’ve always known them as Leaver Handles......
Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Jace (Apr 15, 2022)

T Y, Em...U R right..u can just use your am/elbow to open.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 15, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Didn’t really connect with the handle that was called French Door Handle.
> I’ve always known them as Leaver Handles......
> Learn something new everyday.


It's probably just a fancy-shmancy marketing ploy!


----------



## Jace (Apr 15, 2022)

Leann said:


> I'm glad you've recovered. Like you, I no longer wear flip flops because I took a fall last year while wearing them although not nearly as severe as yours. So last year was the final year of wearing my favorite summer shoe. But safety first.


I don't wear flip-flops either..too easy to turn your ankle(s) askew.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes I have thankfully, it was actually the summer before last..( I get mixed up with dates due to the 2 year lockdown)... but  now I am very careful going out the back door, instead of charging out , I watch where I'm going and no longer wear flip flops or backless shoes.. because that's how I tripped, when one of them came loose as I stepped down from the doorstep...


Ah flip-flops.....I've seen several nasty falls caused by wearing those things.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 15, 2022)

It doesn't happen often that I find myself on the floor but when I do I have to crawl to a sturdy piece of furniture to help me get up. Fortunately we both have lift chairs, I try to remember to use it.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 16, 2022)

The muscles in our legs weaken as we age. It's worthwhile doing strengthening exercises. There is a range called Callanetics, devised by a lady who suffered a spinal injury. You don't need any equipment, but they can be quite strenuous. Very effective though, and worth a try.


----------



## WheatenLover (Apr 16, 2022)

For the last 1.5 years, I've either been sick or recovering. I'm still recovering, but things are much better. I couldn't get out of a chair without assistance, get out of the tub in less than 30 minutes (I stopped taking baths), stand up in the shower for more than a couple of minutes, get off the floor by myself, etc.

Now I am to the point at which my doc wants me to walk 45 minutes, 3-4 times a week. My muscle tone is not good. I picked up something the other day that weighed 6 lbs. and it felt very heavy.

So mall walking it is, until the weather is better. I think my son, who returned home a couple weeks ago, will go with me. I won't make it 45 minutes, but eventually I will. There used to be benches along the mall, and I hope there still are. Also doing some stretching, strengthening, and balance exercises. 

Between that, and my husband's frequent falls, I've become very aware of the dangers of not being in good shape and of the consequences of not having physical therapy when a doctor says it is important. I don't second-guess my doctors because I agree with them, and what they say makes sense.

Of course, there are plenty of older people who have illnesses that rob them of the ability to do these things to help themselves. My cousin, who has been wheelchair bound for many years with MS, is my prime example of that. He is as independent as it is possible to be, lives alone, help comes in (maids and aides), but he must still despair and get frustrated sometimes over the loss of his former very active life. I very much admire him.


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> my doc wants me to walk 45 minutes, 3-4 times a week.


You could break this up into three 15 minute walks once it’s nice enough outside.


----------

